# Poor mans indexing rotary tilt vise



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

CrV high pressure cap, screw/blocks from scissor jack, 90° 4:1(had set of 15:1 but they are too buggered to use) gears from a handheld belt sander. Rotates by turning handle, tilts by loosening clamp screws and setting angle. I initially had a large roller bearing in between the vice base and gear housing which allowed rotation while tilted but it was getting too tall so I replaced with thrust washers so now only rotates about 30° when tilted, cant win em all.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Notch milled for pinion gear shaft housing to slide onto ring gear housing


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Pinion housing installed, pinion depth and backlash set with jam nut on pinion shaft and lock down bracket on pinion housing


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Thrust washers and roller bearing with spring loaded bearing housing for preload on pinion shaft
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, preload set with jam nut


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Shot of the tilt brackets


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Its not finishef yet


----------

